# Teichrandpflanzen, Farn/Waldlandschaft



## Michael der 2. (2. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich suche Ideen, wie ich mein Teichrand gestalten könnte. Google hilft mir leider nicht mehr viel weiter.
Ich habe schon genauere Vorstellungen. Da mein Teich von vielen hohen Bäumen umgeben ist möchte ich da "bei der Linie" bleiben und das ganze naturnah gestalten. Ich habe bereits einige __ Farne gesammelt. Die sollen das Ganze Umfeld dominieren. Habe schon bei NG gestöbert.

Ich werde mal die Sortimente Schatten-Stauden 20, Halbschatten-Stauden 20 sowie die Teichumfeld-schattig-Sortimente genauer anschauen.
Hat die vielleicht jemand von euch gepflanzt?

Hat jemand Anregungen, was ich zu den Farnen Pflanzen könnte. Als __ Bodendecker habe ich schon 20x __ Haselwurz (inspiriert von NG) bestellt um das Durchwachsen von unerwünschtem Unkraut zu vermeiden. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt blühen.

Es handelt sich um insgesamt 25m Teichumfang, verschiedene Höhen sind also umsetztbar. Teilweise bis 1,5m Breite mit Hanglage. Es kann/soll also alles zuwuchern, damit es so natürlich und pflegeleicht wie möglich wird. Baumwurzeln und Kalksandsteine habe ich hier rum liegen und werden auch ihre Verwendung finden.

Ideen und Vorschläge, gerne auch mit Fotos sind willkommen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichrandpflanzen, Farn/Waldlandschaft*

Du solltest mal paar Fotos einstellen, damit man eine Vorstellung bekommt was du vor hast und daraus ergeben sich evtl. dann Ideen anderer User


----------



## jolantha (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichrandpflanzen, Farn/Waldlandschaft*

Michael, bei mir sind die __ Farne alle eingegangen, wahrscheinlich durch die hohe Bodenfeuchtigkeit am Rand


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichrandpflanzen, Farn/Waldlandschaft*

Hi

Gut, dann hab ich hier mal ein paar Fotos. Nicht erschrecken, wird alles in den nächsten zwei Wochen fertig gemacht.

Jolantha, versuch es doch mal mit __ Sumpffarn. Der ist dafür sicherlich geeignet und muss nicht im Wasser stehen. __ Farne mögen es schon feucht und wenn die dann zu viel Wasser hatten ist das vielleicht genug für diesen Sumpfspezialisten.

Grüße Michael

Ps: Fotos sind von gerade eben (etwa 11.00 Uhr) und zeigen gut, dass die Mittagssonne wenig durch kommt. Also ideal für Farn. Der Teich läuft an dem Hang über und das Wasser würde also nicht stehen sondern noch gut ablaufen. Deswegen mache ich mir um ein Überwässern mal keine Gedanken. Die Wiese drum herum ist allgemein eine Feuchtwiese (überall __ Pfennigkraut)


----------



## karsten. (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichrandpflanzen, Farn/Waldlandschaft*

Hallo

da bieten sich naturlich __ Farne ,__ Funkien ,__ Efeu, Lärchensporn 
andere Immergrüne __ Bodendecker und kleine Gehölze an.

ich würde aber versuchen noch ein paar vertikale Strukturen zu schaffen
Steinsetzungen ,Gabionen, Säulen , Totholz z.B.

oder alles kombinieren  

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichrandpflanzen, Farn/Waldlandschaft*

Hallo Karsten

Wow, das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus. Echt der Hammer. SO soll es in etwa aussehen, schön zugewachsen.
__ Funkien sind schon mal eigeplant. Ein paar niedrige Gehölze auch. Da weiß ich aber noch weniger als bei den Farnen Wie bereits geschrieben soll __ Haselwurz als Lückenfüller dienen.
Kannst du nicht vielleicht ein paar Pflanzen genauer benennen, welche du da abgelichtet hast?
Im Grunde hast du recht, es ist erst mal alles sehr flach. Etwas Abechselung möchte ich da schon einbringen, auch wenn ich nicht viel aufschütten kann. Von der Wiese her soll es noch ziemlich einsichtig sein, der Wall lässt richtige große Strukturen nicht mehr zu (etwa 1m breit). Abwechslung möchte ich gerne mit Grünzeug schaffen. Nur welches passt zu den Farnen, die sind eben schon etwas Speziell...

Grüße Michael


----------



## nik (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichrandpflanzen, Farn/Waldlandschaft*

Hallo Michael,

Herbstanemonen als größere Pflanzen und auf Waldanemonen, __ Salomonsiegel würde ich bei unserem "Waldbeet" auch nicht mehr verzichten wollen. __ Lungenkraut und ähnlicher Krempel, z.B. ein heimisches Aronstabgewächs, auf dessen Namen ich jetzt nicht komme, den man sich aus dem Wald mitbringen kann, __ Schneeglöckchen fürs Frühjahr, Frauenmantel am Teichrand. Bärlauch ist auch eine interessante mit anderem zu kombinierende saisonale und kulinarische Erscheinung. __ Funkien hätte ich auch genannt. Die ursprünglichen Formen von __ Akelei, die über den Sommer mit ihrem Laub gute Beetfüller sind. __ Fingerhut bietet sich an. 

Es gibt eine Menge weiteres geeignetes Grünzeugs. Wenn du n den Wald kommst, einfach mal die Augen offen halten, was da zu den verschiedenen Jahreszeiten passiert. So ergibt sich eine das ganz Jahr interessante Bepflanzung. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## karsten. (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teichrandpflanzen, Farn/Waldlandschaft*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> ..................... Ein paar niedrige Gehölze auch. Da weiß ich aber noch weniger als bei den Farnen ..............






karsten. schrieb:


> ..........kleine Gehölze .......



der LINK führt Dich zu den Gehölzen 

später gern mehr 

mfG


----------

